# Workin the nectar.....



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm not sure my bees have found my grape hyacinth yet as they are mostly in my front yard. Looks like you had to get down on the ground to take that image.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Pretty close to the ground! This bee didn't mind getting it's pic taken. Some other bees weren't so willing. lol


----------

